

Ask HN: One Red Paperclip - tgriesser

So I'm in entrepreneurship class and we were given a bag of rubberbands and the assignment of taking the approach of the one red paperclip guy and do something really creative with them, trading or whatever and see what we can get out of it...<p>For those of you who don't know the story:
http://oneredpaperclip.blogspot.com/  or   
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_red_paperclip<p>So if anyone here is interested in either some rubberbands (we've got all sizes and colors) for some cool trading or if you have any cool ideas for what we can do with it, I'm interested to see if anyone here can come up with some really creative ideas<p>Thanks in advance.
======
RBerenguel
Good luck... But you should not ask for ideas, it looks just like asking for
people to do your homework! You can add some paperclips and build a rubber
band cannon ;)

------
tgriesser
Clickable: <http://oneredpaperclip.blogspot.com/>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_red_paperclip>

------
there
i'll trade you a red paperclip for a rubberband.

~~~
tgriesser
i'll take it.

